# Finally a replacement knob!



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’ve been looking for a 10-24 replacement knob for my featherboard for too long. I lost mine last year immediately after I received it making it useless. The only place I could find that sold it wanted too much for shipping and I could not find anything else to add to the order to make it reasonable. I saw a couple of videos on how to make my own, but they were way too big for me.

So today I was looking for cabinet door knobs for another project and came across these wooden knobs and remembered seeing some 10-24 T-Nuts in another isle a few minutes earlier. I drilled some holes and pressed it together with my vise. I thought I would have to glue it in but it’s not coming apart any time soon.


----------

